# Photos from the war in Iraq:



## v2 (Jan 23, 2007)

Fotos from the war in iraq


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

I will remember that **** hole like it was yesterday for the rest of my life.


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I will remember that **** hole like it was yesterday for the rest of my life.



Not surprised Adler. Still there are some good photos in that collection.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes there are.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

some atmospheric shots there, some pretty grusome ones though..........


----------

